# Catching Fall Swarms ??



## tech.35058 (Jul 29, 2013)

If I caught a fall swarm, I would probably try to get it through the winter.
Each situation will be different, depending on the number of bees in the swarm, & the bounty of the days before "winter".
I picked up my bait hives a couple of weeks ago. Good Luck ... CE


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

I built a couple of the large swarm traps but only got one put up in the spring. (There was an article in American Bee Journal in March or April that gave dimensions, tips on situating, etc.) There was a swarm in it for three months before I could get in contact with the landowner and pick them up. They had built comb off the bottom of the frames. I cut it off yesterday and used rubber bands to hold the comb in deep frames. The deep swarm traps work well and give you wiggle room if something comes up where you have to leave them for a while. This one was about 50 yards from a bee tree that has had bees for several years so I'm hoping I've got some survivor genetics in that hive.


----------

